# is a 600rt with a $50 upgrade from the 580 exii?



## jdramirez (May 1, 2014)

I have two 580s ad's I'm quite fond of them... And I have an opportunity to upgrade one of them for $50. It seems like a no brainer... would y'all agree...

Im using yongnuos at the moment to control my off camera flash... So only one 600 won't change that, but I suppose I may upgrade the other 580 eventually as well... thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2014)

I'd say it's worth $50 to go from a 580EX II to a 600EX-RT. The Canon RT system is easy to use, and most importantly, it's reliable. If you shoot with the flash on-camera with a longer lens, the head zoom of 200mm vs. 105mm is a nice feature. Also, if you change settings on the flash, the display on the 600 is much nicer than the 580.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd say it's worth $50 to go from a 580EX II to a 600EX-RT. The Canon RT system is easy to use, and most importantly, it's reliable. If you shoot with the flash on-camera with a longer lens, the head zoom of 200mm vs. 105mm is a nice feature. Also, if you change settings on the flash, the display on the 600 is much nicer than the 580.



I remember when I labored over buying a 50 mm f1.8 for $75. Now I'm upgrading for functions I won't initially use. So weird.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say it's worth $50 to go from a 580EX II to a 600EX-RT. The Canon RT system is easy to use, and most importantly, it's reliable. If you shoot with the flash on-camera with a longer lens, the head zoom of 200mm vs. 105mm is a nice feature. Also, if you change settings on the flash, the display on the 600 is much nicer than the 580.
> ...



I hate to lose sleep over penny. Your decision of getting 85L II been years. As I recalled correctly, we had this conversation way before my 85L II purchase. 

I already have ton of photos from 85L II  Get it JD


----------



## Random Orbits (May 1, 2014)

Yes, being able to use the flash with the 70-200 over the entire focal length range is worth it.


----------



## Joe M (May 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I have two 580s ad's I'm quite fond of them... And I have an opportunity to upgrade one of them for $50. It seems like a no brainer... would y'all agree...
> 
> Im using yongnuos at the moment to control my off camera flash... So only one 600 won't change that, but I suppose I may upgrade the other 580 eventually as well... thoughts?



Buy two 600s and sell your yongnuos if you can to fund the purchase. Then you won't wonder why you have one 600 whose rt function isn't of value until you buy another. As previously mentioned though, should you only get the one, you will find other benefits other than the rt function that can justify it. And as you say, you may buy another in the future and you'll be set.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I do remember that conversation. $1500 ish from Craig's list. It wasn't in my to buy list aft the time, but it found its way on. 

I'm getting one... It might be a bit more than I was hoping for, but still well less than retail.

As for pennies, if you mind them, they turn into dollars.


----------



## jdramirez (May 1, 2014)

Joe M said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I have two 580s ad's I'm quite fond of them... And I have an opportunity to upgrade one of them for $50. It seems like a no brainer... would y'all agree...
> ...



I upgrade at a glacial pace. And even that feels too fast for me. I'm going to get the flash, but getting it past the wife will be a challenge.


----------



## Joe M (May 1, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Joe M said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with upgrading at the pace you're comfortable with. You know best what you really need and when. I hope you'll enjoy the added benefits of the newer flash and good luck.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (May 1, 2014)

Its a no brainer really....


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 1, 2014)

Once you use the new interface you'll have a hard time going back.

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 2, 2014)

Just $ 50 for an upgrade to the 600? Wow!
I'm sure a lot of people will jump at the opportunity.
Whether you should, of course, depends on your flash usage.
Until I get my hands on my 2nd 600 (it is on its way) I am still using the YN-622c- so it is really not much different from a 580.


----------



## jdramirez (May 2, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Just $ 50 for an upgrade to the 600? Wow!
> I'm sure a lot of people will jump at the opportunity.
> Whether you should, of course, depends on your flash usage.
> Until I get my hands on my 2nd 600 (it is on its way) I am still using the YN-622c- so it is really not much different from a 580.



There are certain assumptions being made, like I can sell the 580 for $325... but I think that is a fair price for a really good condition flash.


----------



## jdramirez (May 4, 2014)

Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29. 

So if I hate the 600... I'm coming lookin' for ya'll!!! >-|

I think I need a better flash diffuser... or a better assistant. My flashbender had some harsh t-zones in some of the photos I took today...


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29.
> 
> So if I hate the 600... I'm coming lookin' for ya'll!!! >-|
> 
> I think I need a better flash diffuser... or a better assistant. My flashbender had some harsh t-zones in some of the photos I took today...



Canon flashes hold their value very well, unlike third party flashes. I just sold the last of my 15+ year old 550EX's and got over $170 for them, each, I only paid $299 for them brand new! That works out to less than $10 a year depreciation.

Post the transition problem, I don't have an issue with the Rouge, but I'd like to see what you are talking about as I haven't really analysed it.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29.
> 
> So if I hate the 600... I'm coming lookin' for ya'll!!! >-|
> 
> I think I need a better flash diffuser... or a better assistant. My flashbender had some harsh t-zones in some of the photos I took today...



Congrats! You're halfway towards getting the TWO 600s, only after which the upgrade will be worthwhile 
One more good idea to make you spend another $ 20- get the diffusion panel for the Rogue (actually, it is not such a bad idea- I am probably going to get it myself).


----------



## jdramirez (May 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29.
> ...



I was thinking about it... and I would have liked to have used a translucent white umbrella... but...

It is really quite unwieldy. I really like the soft light, but having to navigate through a crowd with an open umbrella is a good way for me to never get another assistant again.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2014)

I am not convinced with the Rouge "softbox" panel, I seem to like the light and controlability from the naked Flashbender over the not really a softbox softbox.

The XL kit that makes a stripbox looks much more interesting. I have seen some amazing images shot with those.


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I was thinking about it... and I would have liked to have used a translucent white umbrella... but...
> 
> It is really quite unwieldy. I really like the soft light, but having to navigate through a crowd with an open umbrella is a good way for me to never get another assistant again.



You should try holding it up vertically. The Brits do it all the time...



privatebydesign said:


> I am not convinced with the Rouge "softbox" panel, I seem to like the light and controlability from the naked Flashbender over the not really a softbox softbox.



Sorry, I had tried to refrain so far. Rogue. [ironic I highlighted Rouge in red, hunh?]


----------



## privatebydesign (May 4, 2014)

Ha ha,  no my auto correct doesn't seem to like rogue for some reason and I seem to be dyslexic to it, it keeps dropping the t off "the" and loads of other words too, progress!


----------



## sagittariansrock (May 4, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Ha ha,  no my auto correct doesn't seem to like rogue for some reason and I seem to be dyslexic to it, it keeps dropping the t off "the" and loads of other words too, progress!



Your auto correct should be renamed "politically correct"


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29.
> 
> So if I hate the 600... I'm coming lookin' for ya'll!!! >-|
> 
> I think I need a better flash diffuser... or a better assistant. My flashbender had some harsh t-zones in some of the photos I took today...



I hate shooting with flashes 

Keep in mind, I never own any speedlite prior speedlite 600. It took me about 20mins to fire up all these stuff. The layout is very friendly 

First few couple shots with flashes(straight out from camera). Still have a lot more to learn. To have both kids sit still and looking at camera at the same time will be my #1 task ;D

Backgrounds will be next... :


----------



## jdramirez (May 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Just to put a bow on the end of the story... I was able to sell my 580 exii for $322.70 (net after commission). My final cost on the 600 rt is $377.98... making my total upgrade cost $55.29.
> ...



I've come full circle in regards to flash. When all I had was the on camera flash... I never used it. Then I had a 430 exii that I could use in slave mode and I could trigger it using my on camera flash... and I like it enough... then I had the 580's, an umbrella (still working on getting that 2nd umbrella), and stands... and I really like the result when the result is good. When I screw up the result, well... I won't go into that.

So I like flash... but not as a panacea to bad technique... because it still can detract from an image... but I digress. I like your first efforts. When you have two subjects, I'd suggest shooting at f/8 or so, so both are in focus... There's nothing worse than everything coming together and both are looking at the camera, but one is out of focus and the other is in focus... it is just frustrating and annoying.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Advanced on camera flash techniques can be used to very good effect, but as you say, it isn't a band aid for bad technique, indeed bad technique makes the situation far worse.

Neil Van Niekerk is the master of advanced on camera flash use, his combination of flagged flash, iso, and ambient is the pinnacle of the craft. http://neilvn.com/tangents/?s=black+foamie+thing


----------



## Dylan777 (May 5, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



I plan to add two more 600rt to my kits. With two 60" westscott umbrellas and five 600rt, I will feel safe shooting @ f11 to 16, 1/200, ISO100-400

Again, the st-e3-rt makes shooting wireless very simple. However, the price we pay for this feature is high. I'll look forward to Dec deals . I got mines for $450each, NEW from authourized dealer, with 1yr Canon warranty. They also throw in couple off brand umbrella stands and one 60" westscott umbrella.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



As a pure power based studio style setup the speedlite route makes little sense, there are much better and cheaper solutions, Elinchrome would be a make I'd recommend, but if you want "the best" the Profoto B1 Air is THE new toy to have, and if you are going to be ganging three 600's, not badly priced and much more powerful than even the three 600's, they do ETTL and radio wireless too.


----------

